# baby to adult color pictures?



## MIGSD (Aug 10, 2010)

If you are inclined and have the time could you post a pic of your pup and then when they are grown?? PLEASE? all the color question threads make me wonder?


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Since you asked  Mine are all sable

Argos- 9 weeks.









3 years









Anka- 9 weeks









2.5 years









Cade- 10 weeks









17 months









Tag-9 weeks









12 weeks









7 months










And for good measure because you are probably interested in a Black and Tan- This is Cade's brother Caliber. 6.5 weeks.









17 months old. On the right.


----------



## HarleyGirl52874 (Jun 16, 2006)

Here is my Kaiser from puppy to now....













































And here is my little miss Suesse from puppy to now.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

here is Masi 6 weeks old,,the CUTEST thing!









and here she is now almost 2.5 yrs old.


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

Minna's still a baby; but.....

Minna at 7 weeks old:









Minna (today) at 20 weeks old:








Had to laugh at the similarity between this picture and the 7 week old picture; except this time its Sobacca looking at Minna:


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

The puppy you posted in the other thread is black and tan, not sable. As he's pretty dark at this age, he'll probably be a fairly dark black and tan like his black and tan parent. He will lighten up some and won't be as dark as he is now.


----------



## MIGSD (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks I like to see all the color changes, we do have a blk and tan. I sure love the sables though their faces get me everytime


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

I know I posted this in another thread. LOL

Here is my Fanta:

~11 weeks









~6 weeks later









and at ~9months


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

Here is Malachai as a baby 3mo old










6mo










12mo


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Niko - 3 months









15 months


----------



## Justin0406 (Jun 18, 2010)

*Justin - 8weeks to 4 months*

Justin is now 5 months and weighing about 50-54 lbs... His coat is constantly changing...


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

Odin at 8 weeks:









10 weeks:









5 months:









1 year:









18 months:


----------

